# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Όργανο γυμναστικής

## antonis_p

Όργανο γυμναστικής σε άριστη κατάσταση, νομίζω πως γυμνάζει κοιλιακούς.
Όπως φαίνεται, δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί. Και ούτε πρόκειται.

0.jpg1.jpg

----------

Hary Dee (22-09-19), 

mikemtb (19-09-19)

----------


## kioan

Δεν είναι διαθέσιμο πλέον.

----------

